# Closed by Mods?



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Why was that Pine River question closed? All he"s asking is some general info on a river that almost 60 miles long counting all the tribs. Doesnt sound like a "hot spot" question?


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I believe it was closed because it is not on the listed rivers under the upper peninsula stream. The rivers listed are the two-hearted, fox, chocolay, escanaba, ontonagon, menominee, and the St. Mary's. Does that help answer you question? Redneckman


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

do you have to stay specific to those streams?


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

MuskyDan said:


> do you have to stay specific to those streams?


Yes.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

You can ask, but all info has to be by PM's.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> Why was that Pine River question closed?


You can't use the "P" word on this site. You can't even use words that rhyme with the "P" word. You might get away with "P"tree, "P"sol, "P"apple, or "P"lope, but never the "P" word. Heck this thread will be closed pretty soon.:evil:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

redneckman said:


> I believe it was closed because it is not on the listed rivers under the upper peninsula stream. The rivers listed are the two-hearted, fox, chocolay, escanaba, ontonagon, menominee, and the St. Mary's. Does that help answer you question? Redneckman


That is the exact reason. It was me that closed it BTW. I guess I should have left a note on that thread, but I was short on time.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> You can't use the "P" word on this site. You can't even use words that rhyme with the "P" word. You might get away with "P"tree, "P"sol, "P"apple, or "P"lope, but never the "P" word. Heck this thread will be closed pretty soon.:evil:


 
I think it's when you mix the "P" word with other words like river, creek, steam, lake, bay, ditch, shallows, bend, channel, ... well, you get the picture!!! :lol: Paws, You cracked me up!!!
tb


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Ahhh I see. Well for what its worth the annual canoe trip down a river on the east end of a big chunk of land sticking out between three lakes and running weast to east and forming a "P"enninsula, said river being named after a tree, is coming up. If you've never done it its a blast. Ya leave from Rudyard and pull out when you run outa beer.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> You can't use the "P" word on this site. You can't even use words that rhyme with the "P" word. You might get away with "P"tree, "P"sol, "P"apple, or "P"lope, but never the "P" word. Heck this thread will be closed pretty soon.:evil:


 
What about "p"oop or "p"iss or "P"ussy cat?


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

The whole UP and a handfull of streams can be talked about. What a silly rule. Yet all the major one in the LP can be discussed.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> The whole UP and a handfull of streams can be talked about. What a silly rule. Yet all the major one in the LP can be discussed.


The rules are rules. IMO they help alot, and that is what PM's are for to discuss smaller streams. The major ones in the LP are exactly that...major, and they can handle alot of pressure. The site rules help to preserve the smaller streams in the UP. Fisherman don't travel to the UP to stand shoulder to shoulder and experience a Tippy time.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

kolarchi said:


> The whole UP and a handfull of streams can be talked about. What a silly rule. Yet all the major one in the LP can be discussed.


"Silly" or not, that's the site's policy. It has been developed over the years in order to protect some of the smaller streams that are more sensitive to angling pressure. The streams that were chosen were discussed by Steve, the site's owner and the moderators. We review it from time to time and have made some changes over the years. One of the most significant changes took place two years ago. The U.P. stream naming policy used to say that it was okay to discuss the "Two-Hearted Rive and other streams.............". That was it. That seemed to say that any stream in the U.P. was open for discussion on these boards and that included every small brook trout stream that sees little pressure, but more if it was openly discussed on these (and other) internet forums.

The policy as it now stands seems to be working well. Not all will agree with it, even a couple of MS members who are good friends of mine and we've discussed the policy while fishing on several occasions. What we have is a compromise between mentioning no streams at all and opening the boards up for discussions on every stream.

Someone suggested that if a stream has the word "creek" in it then it shouldn't be named. The problem with that is there are streams with "creek" (much of Bear Cr. in Manistee County for instance) that are larger than some "rivers".

The mods, myself inlcuded, have been accused of not listing streams that we fish and if that thought is in anyone's mind it's simply not true.

Like it or not MS' stream reporting policy is what it is and it does work.

It might behoove many members, especially the newer ones as well as those who have not read through the entire policy might benefit from reading it over.

The "major" rivers in the L.P. are okay to name for several reasons. They are within an easy drive of areas of more population density, they are already well known by hundreds, if not thousands of anglers throughout the state and Midwest. They will see pressure whether or not they are named on an internet site. Even though they may be named it is not okay to mention specific holes, access points, and stretches of the rivers. If that happens in a post those sections are removed. 

We would rather have us mods handle those situations rather than members. If any member sees a post that they feel needs a moderator's attention the best way to get it is to use the Report a Post feature. It is located above each post on the right side and is represented by an exclamation point inside a red triangle.


----------



## ruffin'it (Aug 7, 2007)

You might also want to note that any discussion of the re-interpritation of the "Treaty of 1836", as well as discussion about sulfide mining in the U.P. or waste water depositing in Alba MI are quick to be deleted.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That's why I said "Suckers" in that thread.

I think it's a great rule. I keeps a couple places from getting packed when certain species run. A few rivers in the U.P. can't handle the crowds like the rivers in the LP....let alone the trash that's left laying around.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

Seems every other thread in this forum turns into a debate on the stream naming policy...


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

There are streams in the U.P.?


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> There are streams in the U.P.?


I've heard theres a few but I havn't confirmed this......


----------



## Incognito (Apr 16, 2008)

Whit1 said:


> "Silly" or not, that's the site's policy. It has been developed over the years in order to protect some of the smaller that are more sensitive to angling pressure.


*B*I*N*G*O* (We have a winner.)


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Incognito said:


> *B*I*N*G*O* (We have a winner.)


Thanks! What did I win? :lol:


As I said above, MS' policy has been developed over the years in order to protect some of the smaller streams that are more sensitive to angling pressure. The streams that were chosen were discussed by Steve, the site's owner and the moderators. We review it from time to time and have made some changes over the years. One of the most significant changes took place two years ago. The U.P. stream naming policy used to say that it was okay to discuss the "Two-Hearted River and other streams." That was about all it said. It seemed to say that any stream in the U.P. was open for discussion on these boards and that included every small brook trout stream that sees little pressure, but more if it was openly discussed on these (and other) internet forums.

I really don't believe internet discussions add very many new anglers to those streams that are already well known (and to beach and pier fishing by the way). As I've stated many times in various threads on these boards I was fishing the Big Manistee R., the Grand R., and yes the Two-Hearted R. before many of you were born. My first trip to the Two-Hearted R. was in 1958. We did not fish the mouth of the river, but rather areas upstream quie a ways. In about 1960 we did drive over to the mouth to fish. The crowds back then were similar to what you see today (a couple of us fished the mouth in Nov. of 2005).

Anglers have lined up Below Tippy Dam on the Big Manistee R. during the steelhead and salmon runs for decades, well before the internet came to be. The same was true of the Grand River below Sixth St. Dam. Small, lesser known streams are a bit different. They may not be able to take much pressure from anglers.

I know some of you will disagree with what I just said about about the internet adding more angling pressure to the larger, already well-known streams, but history, I believe is on my side of that discussion.

The Fox R. has been known thoughout the Midwest as a fine, at times, brook trout stream. It has been talked about on these boards for over three years now. I doubt very much if any more new anglers were added, especially on a somewhat regular basis, by the fact that it's been okay to talk about on these boards for some time now.

I could mention a half dozen small U.P. (and L.P. streams) that might indeed see some pressure due to discussion on boards such as MS. Perhaps this would cause harm, perhaps not.

The Menominee R. was added to the list during the last review of name-able streams, as was the Ontanogan R system. Have those streams been pummled in the aftermath? I don't think so. However some of the smaller streams, and I'm especially thinking of the many, excellent trout streams in both peninsualas that range from five feet (and smaller) to 30 feet across, might see a bit more pressure if they were being named regularly on the site.

Try this.

Go to the search function that is available and do a search to see how much discussion has been had for the following streams:
Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and Chocolay rivers. Just to toss in some L.P. streams do the same with the Rifle, Thunder Bay, Big Sable, Pine, Paint Cr. and Johnson Cr. (those are two SE Michigan streams and I really don't count them as real trout streams....:lol:

Look at the dates of the threads and posts. You may be surprised at how little they are discussed, even though they may be and many of them offer fine fishing opportunities.

MS' policy is a compromise between naming no streams and naming any stream. I think it works very well.


----------

